

Deutsche Telekom pays malware blackmailers - rmoriz
https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.deutschlandfunk.de%2Fcyber-attacken-krieg-der-hacker.724.de.html%3Fdram%3Aarticle_id%3D322503&edit-text=

======
_jomo
Here is the relevant part:

> _Any company that operates on the Internet, experienced this blackmail. With
> us, of Deutsche Telekom, is the last one, I think four weeks ago.
> Incidentally, we have paid. We had no other option._

That passage was removed from the text-version of the article for several days
for "editorial reasons". Presumably the Deutsche Telekom asked to have the
passage removed.

